# 15 miles from Las Vegas



## Jason Fischer (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

Well I just got back from Vegas where I did a lecture on phrags to their local orchid society (great bunch of people!), and I discovered something much more fun and interesting than the main strip! I drive 15 minutes west and you've reached the Red Rock Canyon, a geological phenomenon. I could explain how it was made, but I took a pic of that so I wouldn't have to . It's absolutely silent, and it's hard to believe it is so close to downtown Las Vegas. One of the best examples (if not the best) of a 'Thrust Fault'.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2007)

On your way to Parumph!?oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Great sculptural landforms!


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

The southwest is pretty cool. On the way from Albuquerque to Santa Fe there is a little red stone outcropping that someone painted to look just like a pueblo. I miss the landscape there sometimes. 

I had one of the best meals ever in Las Vegas though... 
Yum.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Heather said:


> I had one of the best meals ever in Las Vegas though...
> Yum.


Come on Heather, the $10 buffet at the Sands hardly qualified..oke:


----------



## Heather (Jan 12, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Come on Heather, the $10 buffet at the Sands hardly qualified..oke:



Try $400 at Nobu.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Heather said:


> Try $400 at Nobu.


Now *that's* why he's an "ex"! oke:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Jan 12, 2007)

So Nobu is that good huh? I'll have to try it next time as the society already invited me for another lecture in 2008 .

What did you have Heather? A little bit of everything I suppose at that price!


----------



## Heather (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> So Nobu is that good huh?
> 
> What did you have Heather? A little bit of everything I suppose at that price!



What did we have? A lot of cold sake! 
Yeah, it was damn good. We actually came home and talked to our friend the manager of the local sushi establishment and they have, ever since, had one of the dishes on their menu. Hamachi w/ chili and yuzu.

It is suggested that first time visitors to Nobu select the chef's tasting menu. It worked for us! I have never seen G so drunk, lol!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 13, 2007)

I must admit I haven't seen a good thrust fault in ages......;-)


----------

